# GURKHA NINJA Gurkha Ninja Churchill Cigar Review - Great Find



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Ordered 2 singles from Cbid to try. Smoked the first one right off the truck and was not impressed. I let the other one sleep for 4 months at 69% h...

Read the full review here: GURKHA NINJA Gurkha Ninja Churchill Cigar Review - Great Find


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

This pleases me.


----------

